# Tundra? F250? Ram 2500?



## scott545 (Dec 15, 2013)

Trying to decide on a new 4x4. 2013-14 models.

Opinions solicited. 

I discounted the Chevrolet standard cab because with the seat back (I'm 6'4") my head hits the B-pillar.

Reliability is the prime concern - I'm leaning Dodge after talking to a dude with a 5.7 in his: 70,000 miles, no issues.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Only 70k miles? Any vehicle can go 70k miles with no issues, so that shouldn't be that big of a deal maker. 

What brand do you prefer? And are you really going to make up your mind based on a brand pi$$ing match thread? Why not just go shopping and test drive trucks until you find one that suits you? 

That said.......Ford.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

If you're not going Chevy, I'd say Ford f250


----------



## scott545 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well as far as a brand pissing match thread, this is supposedly a site where people beat the hell out of their trucks, so the ones that hold up best to that would seem to be the better truck.

Most people Ive talked to in Vermont like the Dodge or Tundras.

Test driving a new truck isn't useful.

Test driving a truck with 100K on it from plowing would seem to be a better indicator of durability.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

The new 6.2 ford motor gas gotten some good reviews. They also seem to hold plows nicely


----------



## Botchy5967 (Nov 8, 2013)

Any 3/4 ton or 1 ton gets my vote. Really tired of weak axles, steering components, frame..etc. 

F-250/350 6.2L or Ram 2500/3500 5.7 would suffice.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

They're all durable. How well you treat it and keeping up on PM's will make all the difference. After that, it's all about the deal if you're not brand loyal. I'm not too crazy about late model Dodge products anymore, but I'd drive one if the deal was right.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a little confused as to why a tundra is in the mix.

Do you need a 1/2 or 3/4? 

I would also vote for the Ford.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you going to be plowing with this new truck? If yes, I would get a f-250/350 then.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Ford 250. I would not get a Dodge. I personally prefer GM but Fords are good plow trucks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How much plowing are you planning on doing with it? If you are looking for a good daily driver to plow a few driveways with I would go with the Tundra. I'm sure the Tundra could handle commercial plowing but, it's not a 3/4 ton. My Dad and I both love his Tundra. It's rides great and it handles a plow very well.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Triton2286;1688788 said:


> I'm a little confused as to why a tundra is in the mix.


This! 

A Tundra is a good truck, but shouldn't be in the same book, let alone sentence as the Ford or Dodge. Now, if ya want the best, most durable work truck made, go get the Ford and never look back.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Nobody really makes a "bad truck" anymore. If it was me I'd go with Ford out of those choices but, it's your money, so drive 'em all and buy what you like best.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

here's my theory on this, I'm 6'4" also. I plow with a 2007 chevy 1500 extended cab classic model. I've been plowing since 95 so I have a little bit of experience on this subject. If I was to get a new truck it would be a 3/4 ton, they sit higher and the plow doesn't sit low. The last couple of storms I found my plow actually pushing snow up to my garage doors because the snow was deep and my plow was low. I have no problem pushing snow with it at all, plow with common sense and you'll be fine. Tough call between the dodge with it's new coil suspension on all 4 corners and it's new 6.4 liter, downfall terrible re-sale value down the line. The ford is tried and true with it's 6.2 liter, wonder when there going to re-style it and get a bigger engine, holds it's value better than the dodge. Not a fan of the new chev or gmc.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

If you are looking for a plow truck don't buy a tundra. Either Ford, Dodge or Chevy.......that said Ford


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

scott545;1688646 said:


> Trying to decide on a new 4x4. 2013-14 models.
> 
> Opinions solicited.
> 
> ...


I work with a guy who bought a brand new Dodge 2500. It has been in and out of the shop and they can't figure out what's wrong. He's looking into lemon law. He's joked about having a fire sale! I have driven many Dodges and always the same problems. Front ends don't hold up and transmissions can't hold up to real work. I have no complaints against Chevy other than their problem holding the weight of a heavy plow. Ford in my book is the way to go! Not to mention you spent billions on GM and Dodge so they should be buying us trucks!


----------



## hiniker1988 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would go with the new 2014 Dodge 2500 with the 6.4L. Wish I could upgrade right now and get one.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a 2013 f350 with a 6.2 and for a gas truck I love it. Plenty of power and without a doubt the strongest stock transmission out of all the trucks. They all make good trucks but for a gas powered work truck ford get my vote. If you wanted a diesel it would be a harder choice but the transmission they put behind the 6.7 Cummins suck!... So again, ford.


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

rob_cook2001;1689579 said:


> I have a 2013 f350 with a 6.2 and for a gas truck I love it. Plenty of power and without a doubt the strongest stock transmission out of all the trucks. They all make good trucks but for a gas powered work truck ford get my vote. If you wanted a diesel it would be a harder choice *but the transmission they put behind the 6.7 Cummins suck!*... So again, ford.


Hasn't that been every Ram from the 2nd Gen xysport

Test drive them and see what you like best, Ive got a 5.7 ram with 160k miles no major issues


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

It really isn't going to matter, all makes have their issues, and every maker is going to turn out a few that are just junk in each round of manufacturing. That being said, I personally have a 02 Ram 1500 4.7L with 256,000 miles and no major issues. Plowed with this truck for several years (before getting my 2500), and it has been through hell and back on the farm. Personally I'm a huge fan of Ram trucks, but I know people that have them that have had horrible issues with them. I think it comes back to maintenance and taking care of what you go. I don't go after chevy or gmc because although their resale value is much greater, any plow truck when it's the end of it's life, is not going to get great resale.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

scott545;1688687 said:


> Well as far as a brand pissing match thread, this is supposedly a site where people beat the hell out of their trucks, so the ones that hold up best to that would seem to be the better truck.
> 
> Most people Ive talked to in Vermont like the Dodge or Tundras.
> 
> ...


You said your head hit the pillar on the chevy, which is why you are discounting it. And two posts later you said a test drive is useless 

Go drive the ford and dodge (3/4 or 1 ton) and see how you like them, if you like them equally then go with whoever gets you the best deal. They all have problems.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

hiniker1988;1689535 said:


> I would go with the new 2014 Dodge 2500 with the 6.4L. Wish I could upgrade right now and get one.


The new 2014 is a Stout truck, all new front end, coil spring rear suspension, upgraded frame, and that gem of a motor.



rob_cook2001;1689579 said:


> I have a 2013 f350 with a 6.2 and for a gas truck I love it. Plenty of power and without a doubt the strongest stock transmission out of all the trucks. They all make good trucks but for a gas powered work truck ford get my vote. If you wanted a diesel it would be a harder choice but the transmission they put behind the 6.7 Cummins suck!... So again, ford.


I wouldn't call the Aisin a bad transmission. But the new Torqueshift is awesome.



jb1390;1689927 said:


> You said your head hit the pillar on the chevy, which is why you are discounting it. And two posts later you said a test drive is useless
> 
> Go drive the ford and dodge (3/4 or 1 ton) and see how you like them, if you like them equally then go with whoever gets you the best deal. They all have problems.


I agree.

I've owned about 10 Rams, most were 2nd Gens, 2 were 3rd gens. All were traded/sold with well over 100k and I've never lost a transmission. The front ends never really crapped the bed on me either. Most people have friends of friends of friends who new a guys friend who was cousins with a guy who had a co-worker who had a bad experience with truck brand XYZ, rather than actually owning and running one themselves - but they have no problem voicing their opinion based off what they've heard.

All that said, I'd go with a Tundra - not only can it tow the space shuttle, it can now build tree houses and baseball fields.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowguy43;1690257 said:


> All that said, I'd go with a Tundra - not only can it tow the space shuttle, it can now build tree houses and baseball fields.


Don't get me wrong, I love 2nd gen. Tundras and the 3rd gen. Tundras look pretty nice but, Toyota really needs to come up with A LOT better adds for the Tundra than they have now.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

They are a nice half ton truck.


----------

